# AOKP for SGS3?



## roxdragon (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi guys, when you released AOKP for Galaxy S3?
I have SGS3 !!!


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

Check over at xda. Ton of stuff moving already for this phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## --GNex-- (Feb 29, 2012)

No buggy AOKP, I prefer CM9 which is already close for release ! Just WiFi doesnt work and some graphic issues

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

FYI I'm on the AOKP team and already preordered my Verizon SGS3. You will see the SGS3 on AOKP at some point.


----------



## NateRules (Jun 8, 2012)

Stevespear426 said:


> FYI I'm on the AOKP team and already preordered my Verizon SGS3. You will see the SGS3 on AOKP at some point.


That is awesome to hear. I already preordered my GS3 and I was worried about AOKP not coming to it. I've tried plenty of roms, but now I have to have AOKP.


----------



## bobd2754 (Dec 1, 2011)

sweet, that's my next phone (at the moment, I have till Sept.)


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

Droidth3ory isn't getting the s3 for some odd reason.. So I guess it's Aokp for me.


----------



## chanmama (Jun 11, 2012)

that's really good news for AOKP on S3







i love it so so so much, it was great on my galaxy nexus
and now 3S can get it also
thanks team


----------



## 808flip (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm with everyone else on SGSIII I will be there. While I usually only lurk I find this ROM perfect. Fascinate b38 and nothing else.


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

--GNex-- said:


> No buggy AOKP, I prefer CM9 which is already close for release ! Just WiFi doesnt work and some graphic issues
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


Lol I've heard people say this....but my experiences tell me differently. Aokp tends to be smoother and have better battery life than cm9 for both devices I use. The only bugs are features that aren't worked out quite yet. I had always heard great things about cm9 then tried it and was like meh. Back to aokp lol.

Sent from my Axiom MAXX!!


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

Great news I too enjoy AOKP and the Team.


----------



## D00SH (May 27, 2012)

aokp for sure! waiting for USCC to release sgsIII i am still unclear about if it will have a micro sd slot. i do not want internal memory! just in case i want to go bigger than the 32GB card i just bought. plus if i have issues and have to send the phone in to be fixed i do not want my stuff messed with, or even worse what if they have to replace the phone? it would be nice to swap out an sd card. also not a big fan of everything being on a cloud. it forces me to use data...


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I will try both aokp and cm9 once these roms are available and I have my S3 in hand


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

davidnc said:


> I will try both aokp and cm9 once these roms are available and I have my S3 in hand


i'm going to try EVERYTHING. :|

i thought i was a crack flasher on my locked down D2.
oh dear i'm going to be addicted with the s3.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> i'm going to try EVERYTHING. :|
> 
> i thought i was a crack flasher on my locked down D2.
> oh dear i'm going to be addicted with the s3.


I hear that ,I probably will to ha, No reason not to


----------



## vlucchetti (Aug 2, 2011)

Stevespear426 said:


> FYI I'm on the AOKP team and already preordered my Verizon SGS3. You will see the SGS3 on AOKP at some point.


Do for it what you did for the fascinate and I will be right behind you!


----------



## Khizar (Mar 3, 2012)

AOKP for the International GS3
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1716001


----------



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

FormeriPhoney said:


> Droidth3ory isn't getting the s3 for some odd reason.. So I guess it's Aokp for me.


Really? That sucks. Oh well, I'm sticking with the Nexus.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

He is not. I have yet to use one of his Rome as a daily driver because it was on the bionic and with the locked bootloader and it was limited

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

So I have a question regarding development as I've never owned an unlocked phone. I'll be getting the S3 on Verizon (pre-order) and I've noticed that there are posts about taking a while to port it over to CDMA. Does anyone have an idea as to how long this usually takes? Just curious as to how long I'll have to deal with TouchWiz.


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

I wouldn't expect it to take too log with so many devs (like stevespears!) Already saying they are going to be there, they won't take long to get us sorted out
I doubt I will get a chance to get bored with touchwuz before they have aokp ready for us

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djd338 (Feb 3, 2012)

Agree. And I see Franc is already on r3 kernel also. He's had his S3 for several weeks. I'm just trying to keep abreast of current developement so I have no learning curve come July 11 or whenever the day comes!


----------



## thekendog (Apr 10, 2012)

Stevespear426 said:


> FYI I'm on the AOKP team and already preordered my Verizon SGS3. You will see the SGS3 on AOKP at some point.


 I preordered today and was already in a good mood. Now I'm even more stoked!


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

don't forget to verify your version of GSIII before flashing anything guys......if you live in the US and got a phone through ATT/TMobile/Sprint or Verizon then you don't have an I9300 model GSIII.

we need separate forums now that there exist several different hardware configurations and thus, different software that is compatible, because they are all called the Samsung Galaxy S III


----------



## garyd9 (Apr 9, 2012)

FYI, the i9300 (international sgs3) is being worked on by Faryaab and myself with the intention of being a supported AOKP device.

It's not yet official, but getting there.

Here's a file link with the latest build I've been testing. Please note that this contains some other changes also not yet part of AOKP (in particular, some changes to exchange/activesync.)

http://goo.im/devs/garyd9/sgs3_aokp_builds/aokp_i9300-ota-eng.garyd9.b40.4.zip

Note that if I discover a bug in this build, I will pull the file with no notice. In addition, THIS IS NOT A SUPPORTED BUILD. In case you missed that, I'll say it again:

*THIS IS NOT A SUPPORTED BUILD.*


----------



## jkc120 (Feb 14, 2012)

Stevespear426 said:


> FYI I'm on the AOKP team and already preordered my Verizon SGS3. You will see the SGS3 on AOKP at some point.


Great news! The second I have a working AOKP build for the VZW SGS3, I'm selling this Nexus and buying the SGSIII. The radio/mid-call muting stuff is driving me bonkers. Hoping the Qualcomm radios in the SGS3 will be a much better voice and 4G experience.


----------



## NBAJ2K (Feb 19, 2012)

Stevespear426 said:


> FYI I'm on the AOKP team and already preordered my Verizon SGS3. You will see the SGS3 on AOKP at some point.


I was hoping to preorder the Verizon S3 as well. I recently switched to Verizon from Sprint. I always have enjoyed tinkering and loading custom ROMs. I've read that Verizon locks their phones down pretty well which makes rooting and ROM development more difficult. Anyone know if this is true? I have the Galaxy Nexus which I know they can't really lock down at all. I love the phone but I was hoping for better battery life. I have the AOKP ROM and if I knew that it would be developed on the future (which it sounds like there are plans to, that would help me make the switch (i hate TouchWiz).

All of the other US variants have already been rooted prior to their release, but no word on Verizon. Can anyone provide any input to help me out on this?

-J

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thekendog (Apr 10, 2012)

NBAJ2K said:


> I was hoping to preorder the Verizon S3 as well. I recently switched to Verizon from Sprint. I always have enjoyed tinkering and loading custom ROMs. I've read that Verizon locks their phones down pretty well which makes rooting and ROM development more difficult. Anyone know if this is true? I have the Galaxy Nexus which I know they can't really lock down at all. I love the phone but I was hoping for better battery life. I have the AOKP ROM and if I knew that it would be developed on the future (which it sounds like there are plans to, that would help me make the switch (i hate TouchWiz).
> 
> All of the other US variants have already been rooted prior to their release, but no word on Verizon. Can anyone provide any input to help me out on this?
> 
> ...


I'm sure it'll be the same process to unlock the Verizon S3 as it is for the others, especially with Samsung making sure there is uniformity across the carriers.

On another note, I'm guessing this is possible but I'm just curious. Is it possible to disable the capacitive buttons? The reason I ask is that I would ideally like to use AOKP with the on screen nav buttons, the way Google intended. I wouldn't mind having the main home button still work, but I don't want to see those stupid capacitive ones light up all the time. Coming from a Droid Incredible, I'm not worried about losing a little bit of screen real estate as 4.8" is huge compared to my 3.7" one right now.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

You can disable the light in the settings, from what I've heard others say.
I'm sure ROMs will be able to disable their functionality too.


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

FormeriPhoney said:


> Droidth3ory isn't getting the s3 for some odd reason.. So I guess it's Aokp for me.


droidth3ory nd Dhacker29 both r picking up Vzw S3.. we wll have the sts-dev-team. i like Aokp alot as well


----------



## dhonzik (Sep 19, 2011)

D00SH said:


> aokp for sure! waiting for USCC to release sgsIII i am still unclear about if it will have a micro sd slot. i do not want internal memory! just in case i want to go bigger than the 32GB card i just bought. plus if i have issues and have to send the phone in to be fixed i do not want my stuff messed with, or even worse what if they have to replace the phone? it would be nice to swap out an sd card. also not a big fan of everything being on a cloud. it forces me to use data...


Yes, the US Cellular Galaxy S3 will have a microSD Slot and you can put a MicroSD card up to 64GB in it.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone know if an SDCard COMES with the S3? And if so, what size?
I could just be blind but I don't see it noted anywhere online.

(Off topic but since you were talking about SD Cards...)


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> Anyone know if an SDCard COMES with the S3? And if so, what size?
> I could just be blind but I don't see it noted anywhere online.
> 
> (Off topic but since you were talking about SD Cards...)


its says in quotes that sdcard not included for are VZW version


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

skiwong20 said:


> its says in quotes that sdcard not included for are VZW version


ah okay thanks, that sucks.


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

I used cm7 but haven't tried AOKP...may have to give it a shot at sometime...right now have mini on my X


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

KevTN said:


> I used cm7 but haven't tried AOKP...may have to give it a shot at sometime...right now have mini on my X


same, but i hear AOKP is great.


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

I have heard good things about it...it will be interesting.


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

I have used CM since my INC. cm6, cm7 and when cm9 first hit. I have always loved cyanogenmod. However I run AOKP on my gNex and my transformer prime. Can't imagine switching back.

AOKP is amazing!!!

Sent through mental telepathy...or a TF201


----------

